# How to tone down a Brunswick stew that's to spicy



## jodyfj40 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys
I followed a recipe for a Brunswick stew that included some of my left over pulled pork. It tastes good but it is way to spicy. I almost think the recipe should have called for 1 teaspoon of cayenne instead of 1 tablespoon.  Is there a way to tone it down. It tastes great just don't like sweating while I eat.  
Thanks guys


----------



## grillmonkey (Jan 12, 2015)

Gut it out!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 12, 2015)

Send it my way........ I'll hoof.. I mean tone it down for ya.....


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 13, 2015)

I think you've answered your own question. Next time just use less cayenne. A tablespoon is a LOT, even for a huge batch. If you're wondering how to tone down the batch you've already made, try adding a little sugar. If it's still too hot a little sour cream will mellow it out. It'll be different but still really good.


----------



## nutz4bbq (Jan 13, 2015)

Butter will do the trick...


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 13, 2015)

Any kind of Dairy product will tone it down - butter, cream, sour cream, cottage cheese, etc.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold Beer would do the trick for me. I love spicy.


----------

